
The Noncompete Ruling Won’t Change Anything, Anywhere - drm237
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/10/the-noncompete-ruling-wont-change-anything-anywhere/
======
jmtame
It's a stupid idea in the first place to even try to enforce this. If your
company can't even compete with its competitors, or you're losing your
employees to them, you probably don't deserve to be in business (or will be
out of business very soon). Keeps the co-founders on their toes and creates an
incentive to not slack off and settle.

